# My NEW RIPS RB30 Conversion



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

My NEW RIPS RB30 Conversion 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RIPS engine conversion 
Hi guys, like a few of you before I’m just in the process of waiting the arrival of my new RIPS RB30 conversion, consisting of the following: 

I beam rods, 
Forged pistons,
Lightened and balanced crank, 
Large capacity sump, 
ACL bearings, 
Jun oil pump, 
New water pump, 
Sump baffle 
Harmonic balancer
Timing belt with idling gears and tensioner etc etc
I don’t know if any of you have had any dealings with Rob from RIPS? But I found his knowledge and helpfulness a breath of fresh air, always eager to tackle any issues head on, for example, I’ll be using the car primarily for track use so he’s fabricating a bespoke sump for me at no extra cost to maintain durability throughout its life.

Considering the cost of an OS Giken conversion the RIPS RB30 is an absolute bargain! Bearing in mind that the Giken doesn’t come with a sump, water or oil pump etc the savings are tremendous!

Oh yeh, and the important bit, the tested power is rated at a healthy (1000+bhp) 

Obviously I highly recommend this kit as Rob REALLY knows his stuff.....the mind boggles!!!!!!!


Watch this space for an update, Mark


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Marks asked me to add some pix of his sump for him, its not finished yet but will post more as the motor goes together. Got to fly it out by Friday so I'd better get a move on!!!!!! :squintdan 






























It now gets leak tested, acid dipped and cleaned, then the windage trays all go back in and its ready to install. :thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the UK R.I.P.S club. What a good decision you have made!
.
.
.
.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

YES CAN'T WAIT TILL IT ARRIVES


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, welcome to the club.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Look at that welding!

:O :O :O

Absolutely beautiful craftmanship.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

nice real nice lol.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

nice mate,

Rob how much business are you doing for the UK compared to NZ at the moment? must be quite a high ratio!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

niceone mark 
we will deffo have to arrange for all the uk R.I.P.S RB30 owners to meet up somewhere this year.

lee
001


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> nice mate,
> 
> Rob how much business are you doing for the UK compared to NZ at the moment? must be quite a high ratio!


Pretty even at this stage, I have 5 NZ cars here at the moment for big jobs (new motors, repowers, custom work etc) and 1 UK car.

Very busy with engine orders for the England, Ireland and other places.

I think the ratio will tend to go more towards Europe in future, there are a couple of very exciting UK projects in the early planning stages at the moment. :thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations to Rob on his continued success and well done to Mark for biting the bullet, surprised you didn't use Ron though?

Look forward to the updates


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*Engine done*

Marks asked me to keep the thread updated, something about not knowing how to load the pictures on here :chairshot lol.

Wednesday 4pm (Public holiday today too!!!  ) the bottom end is finished and it will be sent to fly out tomorrow.

Here's some pix of the block and parts before assembly:










internal components:










A few hours later a finished bottom end:










A few finishing touches in the morning and then it will be packed up and shipped out,

Rob


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

How long does it take you and the boys to build one of these Rob? mine took 3 months but i was doing it in the evenings and weekends, and the bottom end is pretty much stock Nissan/Holden


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

This motor was ordered about 2 weeks ago, we have to arrange parts, do all the machining processes, make the sump, block brace etc, clean and assemble, we usually like 3 weeks to build one but this is going in a car bound for "the ring" in Germany very soon and the customer was on a tight schedule.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

skylinelee said:


> niceone mark
> we will deffo have to arrange for all the uk R.I.P.S RB30 owners to meet up somewhere this year.
> 
> lee
> 001


I am up for this!! Are you going to arrange it Lee?
.
.
.


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

hmmm, if i dont sell my car id like to know how much the RB30 would be to build? & what spec tuning parts would suit? ive got a feeling im gunna need 2yrs off the road


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

callumGTR said:


> hmmm, if i dont sell my car id like to know how much the RB30 would be to build? & what spec tuning parts would suit? ive got a feeling im gunna need 2yrs off the road


The cost depends on what spec you want. Best bet is to talk it through with Rob at R.I.P.S he is really helpful. Rotorua Import Pro Shop


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Me tooo


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys!

Just an update on my R.I.P.S. RB30 engine! What can I say? I have had terrific service from Rob at R.I.P.S., who, in just *two weeks *from my initial enquiry, has built an engine ready for shipping to my order. In addition to actually doing the work, he has dealt with all my queries on almost a daily basis. In my experience such attention and quality are extemely rare in this game. Rob is going to post some pictures of my car with the engine out waiting for its transplant: maybe he'll post a picture or two of the new *baby *ready to be installed.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Marks asked me to load these for him.
These are pix of the car in the UK getting the motor out ready for the new engine:





























And the new engine just before it was wrapped some more and on its way:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*ANOTHER UPDATE

My engine is now on its way from New Zealand to the UK! Massive thanks to you, Rob. What wonderful service !!!

Regards,

Mark*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mark - are you using the R.I.P.S engine competitively or mainly road use? 

Who is doing your fitting and tuning?

Hope to meet you at a UK R.I.P.S day.:thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Cant wait to see this finished, bigsi was saying you went RB30 good choice :smokin:


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark - like your car was so slow at Snetterton!!!!!! (Blue R33)


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Jeff and all


I am planning to use the car mainly for track days and having lots of fun, but I guess I may change my mind: you never know! I will be doing all the fitting work myself, with a little advice and help along the way from others. I have already built and successfully raced a street car which did a 9 second quarter-mile last year at Santa Pod. The trials and tribulations I had over that project certainly taught me a great deal!

I must say that, after doing track days at Snetterton and Brands with some of the guys, the fun factor is much greater than drag racing which can often amount to just three 10second rushes. In a track day, the whole day is fun and you have much more time on the track than you would at a drag strip: also, the car does not break so often!

I am now hoping to put my engine into the car next week and have it running by next weekend. I have almost all of the fittings, etc., made and in place ready to fit. Fingers crossed, I should be back on the road in the next 10 to 12 days.


Regards,

Mark.


----------



## D.M (Dec 25, 2005)

can i ask how much hp your old motor produced?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

M3855 said:


> ...the fun factor is much greater than drag racing which can often amount to just three 10second rushes....


So drag racing is still three times better than sex then? :runaway:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

D.M said:


> can i ask how much hp your old motor produced?


I have a dyno graph which Ron at RK Tuning gave to me when I purchased the car and this shows the power as a fraction over 600bhp with 480 lbs ft of torque. By using a 3 litre engine, I am hoping for a big increase in torque - perhaps to as much as 600 lbs ft without stressing the engine too much. Also, I don't intend reving my new engine above 7,700rpm.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What boost are you going to run?


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am hoping to run about 1.6 to 1.7 bar of boost 

Regards 

Mark


----------



## D.M (Dec 25, 2005)

not sure if its your car YouTube - skyline r32 but it look like more than 600hk


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> not sure if its your car YouTube - skyline r32 but it look like more than 600hk


It had an engine change prior to being sold


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Hi*



JAY-R32 said:


> It had an engine change prior to being sold


Yes that is the car and yes it did have a engine change it had a 3LT under the bonnet then and RON at RK tuning put a 2.6 back in and then sold it to me i am now putting back in a new RB30 

Regards 

Mark


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

:blahblah: well stop talking about putting an rb30 back in and get it done then you can bring it around mine for its MRF approval :chuckle:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*hello*



MAD_MATT said:


> :blahblah: well stop talking about putting an rb30 back in and get it done then you can bring it around mine for its MRF approval :chuckle:


Ok Matthew

I will do that just for you as soon as the engine is here so that it can have your approval :chuckle:


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

were the ****s this engine then babs?????
oh and mathew, mad mat???


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

bigsi said:


> were the ****s this engine then babs?????
> oh and mathew, mad mat???


Hi Guys,

My engine should arrive today or tomorrow, but because of paperwork, customs, etc., and the Bank Holiday, I don't expect to be able to pick it up before Tuesday.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Another update on my RB30*

After considerable hassle with DHL, I received my engine from RIPS on Wednesday afternoon at about 5.30pm! The consignment on its pallet was five days late, due to the pallet being damaged and accompanying tub of running oil split open, both by DHL. Nothing to do with Rob at RIPS, who had been meticulous in attempting to make sure that everything was in good order whemn it reached me.

I have now built-up the engine, fitted it in my car and done about 200miles gently running-in so far. I will have some pictures of the engine, through the build stage posted shortly. If anyone requires any information about this, just ask. I must say that it is one of the easiest conversions I have done, thanks to Rob's preparation. The hardest job I had to do was to have two threaded bungs made to take the RB26 knock sensors: the RB30 knock sensor holes are bigger!

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice one dude

cant believe i missed this though!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool.:wavey:


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

You didn't put loctite or whatsoever on the threaden bungs for the knock sensors right? I assume you didn't  But because the knock sensors measure vibrations you just want metal to metal contact and no possible dampner like loctite or whatever. This might influence the knock reading.
Would be a waste if such a nice engine in brought in danger 

cheers mate


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glad she's arrived safe and sound, all in and running. Bloody shipping companies make us ship on plastic pellits now due to risk of dirt or bugs on wooden pellits, this added to the fact that the guys handling the pellits don't give a toss makes for a pretty interesting trip over.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Good news Mark, hope to see it soon.

Andy.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Guys!

New Update

She has been up and running for over a week and is run in and mapped-up to 1 bar. By God, is this car going to be quick! It is pulling full boost at 3,200revs, so when she is finally mapped up to 1.7bar, this baby is going to be a super star. After I put the new engine in, the rear diff decided it didn't like all the torque, so I've had to fit a new one and this made me realise just how noisey the old one had become. It is now a pleasure and a dream to drive as I was a bit down-hearted, having driven about 700 miles with diff noise tearing my ears apart. The car is now awaiting new stickers, as I am changing some of the names, to include my own business, as well as Rob at R.I.P.S, who has been ace, and Ron at RK Tuning who as answered all my queries at all times of the day and night. I hope to post some pictures as soon as possible and, by the way, I did not put Locktite on my bungs on the knock-sensors on my block.

Best regards,

Mark.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Sounding special Mark, be good to see it soon.

I was at RB on Friday and the car is now sorted and running better than every, it was only holding 0.6 bar, no wonder I was worried about it!!

Andy.


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Matt 

For putting the pictures up for me i am going to have to work out how to do it myself. I am going to take more pics today and i will explain some of the hurdles you might encounter on this conversion 

Regards Mark


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Looking good fella.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

looks fantastic!!!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Good to see posts like this.

I noticed you haven't got the stock idle control valve and plenum. Does your engine have any kind of idle control? If not, does it tend to stall easily when you drop the revs fast, etc?

What management system does it use?


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*IDLE*



NISFAN said:


> Good to see posts like this.
> 
> I noticed you haven't got the stock idle control valve and plenum. Does your engine have any kind of idle control? If not, does it tend to stall easily when you drop the revs fast, etc?
> 
> What management system does it use?


I do not have any of that on this car, but the inlet plenum is standard. I have removed the idle speed control valve and the air bypass valve and it is a bit lumpy on idle when cold but, once it is warmed-up, it runs so nice.

The management system I have on the car is FCON V PRO. I have been out today in the car, having lots of fun, and it is running so well and the engine is so sweet that I can't wait to get it mapped at 1.7bar and no more than 7.800 RPM. It will be lots of fun then; that is for sure - not that it isn't fun now on 1 bar. Actually, it must be pulling some serious ponies and torque.


Regards,

Mark.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Having had a little time to think what I've done on my car, here are a few pointers:-

1. Extend your exhaust down-pipe, if you are running a single turbo. This took me about 45minutes.

2. Extend the intake pipe on the inlet manifold by about an inch and a half and the same on the exhaust side.

3. Extend the oil return pipe or pipes, depending on the set-up.

4. Remember: the whole engine is now about an inch and a half higher than it was (as it is an RB30), so, if you have a fancy strut-brace, you may have to change or modify to suit.

5. The other modification I have done to my engine is to remove the top core-plug from the rear of the cylinder head and replace it with a union to accommodate a return oil pipe to the sump. This is not obligatory as I have done this for my own satisfaction!

6. By the way, Rob has now modified his blocks, so that the RB26 knock-sensors bolt straight on using standard RB26 bolts.

Overall, now that the car is up and running, this has to have been one of the easiest conversions I have ever done. If anyone would like this conversion done by buying an RB30 from R.I.P.S., which I highly recommend, I would be more than interested in doing the job at a reasonable charge.

Hopefully, I will have lots more pictures of the car with its new stickers and a couple more goodies I have added under the bonnet.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Guys!

NEW UPDATE

The car has now been mapped. 615bhp and 520 lbs ft of torque at 1.5bar. There is much more to be had, but, for what I want, I don't see any point in taking it further, as the car is VERY rapid. As I am going to use this car for track days and fun, the 1.5bar setting might be a bit too viscious. I've been out in the car today and at 1.5 it's breaking traction on all four on a damp road in third gear.


Regards Mark


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I would think you must be chuffed with those figures. 520lbs of torque must feel superb. Have you got any dyno charts Mark? Just want to see where all the fun begins


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome car Mark!!

Thanks for letting me have a go 

Enjoy 

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S engines have got to be more smiles per £ cost than anything else imho.    

Congratulations on making the move!

Hope to meet up soon.

Jeff


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark, sorry had to disappear without saying goodbye yesterday. 

Car looked stunning.........

I'll forward you my address so you can post a cheque for the loan of the "boost controller"  

Chris


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

chris singleton said:


> Mark, sorry had to disappear without saying goodbye yesterday.
> 
> Car looked stunning.........
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Big thanks for letting me rob that bit off your scooby :bowdown1: 

I still can't get over the size of some of them flames that was coming out the back of the car :flame:

i will get it back to you in the post next week mate thanks again

regards mark


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Awesome car Mark!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me have a go
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

Yes big thanks for mapping the car it is runing very well i will give you a call soon 

regards mark


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

a days mapping :chuckle: :chuckle: opcorn: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Childish, but how cool was that 

Sorry I couldn't talk earlier Mark, typical busy Sunday when you rang, I'll catch you during the week for a catch up natter :thumbsup:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

M3855 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Big thanks for letting me rob that bit off your scooby :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


LOL - they were some serious flames 

Next time you're down this way I need to be having a passenger ride


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glad to see she's all up and running and mapped, I told you 1.5 bar would be plenty :chuckle: 

Imagine what you have now, add another 0.5 bar, then chuck 200hp of NOS at it and try to hang on to that!!!  good fun :smokin: 

Love the flames too :bowdown1: 

Rob


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

MAD_MATT said:


> a days mapping :chuckle: :chuckle: opcorn: :chuckle: :chuckle:


I must say mat that is so funny:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

...


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

what's funnier still is the big kid in the background pissing himself :runaway::chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

You really cant appreciate how big them flames are when you are inside the car!! I would have jumped out and got the fire extinguisher had i of known 

That video is funny as *$&^!!

Nice one Matt

Rob


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

:chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Just had a look at the graphs, Peak torque is at 3550rpm 

I set the rev limit at 7500 but tbh it doesnt even need to rev that high, after driving the car it makes boost effortlessly low down. 
The datalogs show 1.3bar @2750rpm 

Rob


----------



## chovden (Oct 16, 2003)

What exhaust housing do the turbo have?


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a really cool write up and great thread.
I have enjoyed reading this immensely, even as a non Skyline owner it is a breath of fresh air to read a write up that doesn't contain sniping at tuners or owners - just one happy fella who has had great service and is loving it.

This is what it's all about!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Why can't I view it? Anyone care to post up another linky??


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

here ya go YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Just had a look at the graphs, Peak torque is at 3550rpm
> 
> I set the rev limit at 7500 but tbh it doesnt even need to rev that high, after driving the car it makes boost effortlessly low down.
> The datalogs show 1.3bar @2750rpm
> ...


Great news :smokin: 
Any chance of the before (RB26) and after (RB30) graphs to show everyone the actual difference of swapping to a R.I.P.S RB30 bottom end with no other changes?

Rob


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

KABOOM! Pity you didnt have some sausages on forks

great vid


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

mat


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

MAD_MATT said:


> a days mapping :chuckle: :chuckle: opcorn: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Mat have a look to see if you have some more footage of the car on your phone and see if you can put more on here 


Regards Mark


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

As Rob asked, I too would LOVE to see before and after dyno charts.

I believe you are one of the first people to do an RB30 swap and keep everything else the same. So that way we can see exactly what an RB30 does to a certain setup.

-Sayajin


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys!

Just to let you know that the car is finally finished - mapped up to 1.7bar, if I need it. The car is absolutely wild and, to be honest, it just can't b e driven sensibly at 1.7bar. At this level of boost it's out of control !!!! I do not have an exact power figures for the car, as the final mapping was done on the road. All I can say is that the torque is emense. It pulls and pulls and pulls all the way to the limiter without stopping. I have the limiter set on my car at 7,600rpm, but it is capable of way more than this. I am amazed by how this car drives now. THE TORQUE THIS CAR HAS IS INCREDIBLE and I dare say that I shall need a gearbox soon.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Mark!!

I will speak with you sometime this week.

Jeff


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Mark,

I am VERY happy to hear your build went well.

Congrats!

Do you plan to get her on the dyno any time soon?

-Sayajin


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sayajin, your bottom end is all done, jump on MSN when you get a chance 

Rob


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Sayajin, your bottom end is all done, jump on MSN when you get a chance
> 
> Rob



MUHAUHAUMAUHAUHA (evil laugh)

Prepare for RIPS RB30DETT American Style!

RIPPS RB30 USA 001!

-Sayajin


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Mark,

Did you ever get your car on the dyno for a final power reading?

Also did you ever happen to find those before and after power/torque numbers?

-Sayajin


----------



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

Any news here?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fantastic thread.....I must say I'm very tempted to go down this route myself over the winter, just been looking on RIPS site at the RB30 prices and they're VERY reasonable 

M3855 - What's the rough sort of price for fitting the motor & setting it all up ? Feel free to PM me if you'd rather not put it on here.


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

The good word of RIPS RB30 packages seem to be wide spread. Ive also got a combo built by rips and it goes realy well. Some great photos uploaded.


----------



## Zed (Jan 13, 2007)

I have one on the way also, and tbh i cant wait 

The rb25 i finally destroyed, was pretty mental, so this RB30 with that 20+ percentile of increased torque is going to be fun fun fun! RWD GTS too


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

How's the engine now? Is it still running? I have one coming over and interested to see how they hold up 

Ben


----------



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

Beng87 said:


> How's the engine now? Is it still running? I have one coming over and interested to see how they hold up
> 
> Ben


Where are you located?


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Carnage said:


> Where are you located?


In the UK


----------

